# tdi block with 1.8T head



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

so will this bolt together easily with custom pistons?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2483044


----------

